# Carrier Bushing Shot



## clubjoe1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Now that I have joined the ranks of shot carrier bushings I need to find out how long I can keep driving the car before something terrible happens. I plan on ordering a new solid driveshaft but due to back surgery will have to find someone here in Brandon, FL to install it which is more money then I have right now. So how long are the opinions out there?

Joe 
Brandon, FL


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I think everybody's center carrier bushing is shot.


----------



## Laidback (Jul 23, 2013)

I would drive it as little a possible. Never know what might happen. I just had mine replaced. Got the direct fit to the rear flange one from The Drive Shaft Shop. Mines an 04. Only took the guys who installed it about an hour to do. And sorry on the surgery been there, done that and it sucks.


----------

